# Epoxy problem?



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

I put a coat of Devcon 30 min. epoxy on 2 baits 24hrs ago and they are still slightly tacky. I'm thinking maybe I got it mixed poorly or got a bad tube of epoxy, I don't know. I don't want to go on to the next step until it is fully set. Any advice?

Room temp. 69 degrees. Humidity 50%. Air circulation is good (they are hanging from the pull chains of a ceiling fan)

Brian


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Brian, generally if it hasn't set in 24 hours, it won't. I'm presuming your talking about Devcon 2 ton epoxy.

Just try putting another coat directly over the first. That usually does the trick with no ill after effects.

Once in a great while you get a bad batch of Devcon. I look for the stuff where the yellow side is almost not yellow at all; its almost clear. That seems to be the sign of a fresh batch and when I use it, it performs well and seems to have longer working time too.

The stuff that is very yellowed seems to set up quicker than normal and I don't care to rush when applying epoxy.


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

Thanks Vince. I'll wait until tomorrow and put another coat on. Thanks for the tip on fresher epoxy (yes, I'm using Devcon 2 ton)


----------

